# Ever hunt ducks at grand river?



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone ever hunt grand river for ducks? Newer to duck hunting trying to get a read on some possible public land spots for the remainder of the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

when i was younger i would walk wade alot of the grand, i tried to stay in wet timber , shot lots of birds. it was tough wading and trompin around in the swampy stuff. all i can say is take a lunch hahahah


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We used to go all the time years ago, lots of ponds to hunt. We did the pond drawings in the refuge. Not sure if they still do them. But with late season now some ponds ice over . Go to the DNR sight and search grand river lots of water to check out. One big pond we took a canoe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you talking grand river wildlife area or the river, grand river?


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

InlandKid said:


> Are you talking grand river wildlife area or the river, grand river?


Wildlife area for waterfowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The wildlife area, the river itself in that area is a jungle twisted river to hunt, it’s tough.. they have ponds throughout the area from ducks unlimited . Pm me for some better spots I know of if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Snag will help you out, has helped me in the past. I'll send you a pm with some info.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Sounds good I appreciate it. I got everything I need just unsure about decent spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

if ya find open water , there be ducks...haha


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

could you get a drift boat - rowing or small motor - through there? it is a very stable platform to fish or hunt from.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

privateer said:


> could you get a drift boat - rowing or small motor - through there? it is a very stable platform to fish or hunt from.


 We tried a canoe once ! It didn’t work out small beaver dams ,log jams , mud banks to try and get out. It’s a mess . Walking it is hard enough, you’ll jump ducks but if it falls on the other side you’ll need to cross somewhere to get it or have a dog. The ponds will freeze up this week and mayb open up by the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

